# .22 long rifle for coyotes



## bigalathenstn (Dec 13, 2004)

just out of curiosity where would you aim to kill a deer or a coyote with a .22 long rifle and what is the max distance,my gun is very accurate it shoots a 15 shot group @ 50yds in the size of a quarter and im shooting cci velocitor .22 long rifle


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

You wouldn't with a deer, that would be very illegal. Shoot coyote in the head under 50 yards. Next time use the appropriate forum.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*Bigalathenstn,

All rim fire cartridges are illegal cartridges for all big game hunting!* I have head shot many coyote under 50 yards with the 22LR chambering in my rifles and revolver.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

What's wrong with this topic being posted under this "Hot Topics"?

And there is a typo under your user ID, I believe it should read moderator instead.....


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

MossyMO said:


> What's wrong with this topic being posted under this "Hot Topics"?
> 
> And there is a typo under your user ID, I believe it should read moderator instead.....


This certainly wouldn't be a "hot topic" if it wasn't concerning something illegal. It relates far more to the rifle forum than it does to any hot topic.


----------



## bigalathenstn (Dec 13, 2004)

i shot a coyote 5 times in the neck and head at 40yds it fell and rolled around on the ground for about 8 seconds then stood up staggered and fell then walked away i still havent found it,and the wierd thing is there was very little blood,do you get a good blood trail from neck and head shot? i just went today and shot my 22 to make sure it was still sighted in,bc walkin through all the thick cover might have knocked it off,but its still dead on @ 50yds,i just dont see how it didnt kill the coyote in its tracks,and on the deer thing i dont do that but a friend of mine said hes killed deer while rabbit hunting with a 22 and that made me think that if a 22 will kill a deer it has to kill a coyote,im wondering will a solid 22 bullet kill a coyote faster than a hollow point because i know that a solid one will penatrate deeper?


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Big al -

Is a .22 a legal deer rifle in TN? I assume that is where you're from? Athens TN? Here (ND) it is NOT a legal rifle for big game. That's why everyone is in their usual snit when one not familiar with or subject to our regulations in Nodak asks a question like this.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

I would hope that a rimfire would be illegal regardless of where you are located. I would be very interested to know of ANY place where that is legal. I know in Saskatchewan, it is very illegal. Most would say it is ethically wrong as well, since you may not ensure a kill shot.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

bigalathenstn said:


> i shot a coyote 5 times in the neck and head at 40yds it fell and rolled around on the ground for about 8 seconds then stood up staggered and fell then walked away i still havent found it,and the wierd thing is there was very little blood,do you get a good blood trail from neck and head shot? i just went today and shot my 22 to make sure it was still sighted in,bc walkin through all the thick cover might have knocked it off,but its still dead on @ 50yds,i just dont see how it didnt kill the coyote in its tracks,and on the deer thing i dont do that but a friend of mine said hes killed deer while rabbit hunting with a 22 and that made me think that if a 22 will kill a deer it has to kill a coyote,im wondering will a solid 22 bullet kill a coyote faster than a hollow point because i know that a solid one will penatrate deeper?


Boy you sure are off to a good start on the forums :eyeroll:


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

yea....come on. be responsible.

Even if your friend got lucky and killed a deer, id suspect he just scared it up on accident and got a lucky head shot at 15 yards or less. its STUPID t shoot anything biger than a coyote with a .22lr, and even that would hae to be at reletively CLOSE ranges.

If you want to hunt deer, get a centerfire.even hunting with a .223 is WAY, WAY, WAY, better thatn expecting to take a deer with that little plinker,

.22lr is meant to shoot rabbits, squirels, and tin cans. anything more challenging and youd better be a darned good sot. or have crazy stupid luck.

P.S- CLAIMIG TO HAVE, OR TO KNOW SOMEONE WHO HAS DONE SOMETHING STUPID LIKE KILLING A DEER WITH A .22LR IS NOT A GOOD WAY TO GET RESPECT AROUND HERE. Stick around a while and pay attention. youl learn alot about what it means to be a hunter, and what it means to be Ethical. :thumb:


----------



## bigalathenstn (Dec 13, 2004)

like i said i dont hunt deer with a 22 i use a remington model 700 30-06 and have for the past 2 years and b4 that i used a 7mm and b4 that a 45/70 and of course the ole trust .50 cal muzzle loader and god lets not leave out the high country bow that i have,now that i have said all that it is leagle to use rim fire on all SMALL game including coyotes here..ok? what im asking is.whats the best ammo to use soild lead or hollow point? i dont care what my friend does its his land i dont hunt with him,im not saying i approve of doing what he has done,it just doent effect me in any way.i practice safe and leagle hunting i believe in one shot kills when possible,so i dont know how in the hell we got off on the wrong track here?any way im sorry to have ****** anybody off,im not trying to.and another question is,is a .17wmr good for coyotes?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

bigalathenstn said:


> like i said i dont hunt deer with a 22 i use a remington model 700 30-06 and have for the past 2 years and b4 that i used a 7mm and b4 that a 45/70 and of course the ole trust .50 cal muzzle loader and god lets not leave out the high country bow that i have,now that i have said all that it is leagle to use rim fire on all SMALL game including coyotes here..ok? what im asking is.whats the best ammo to use soild lead or hollow point? i dont care what my friend does its his land i dont hunt with him,im not saying i approve of doing what he has done,it just doent effect me in any way.i practice safe and leagle hunting i believe in one shot kills when possible,so i dont know how in the hell we got off on the wrong track here?any way im sorry to have ticked anybody off,im not trying to.and another question is,is a .17wmr good for coyotes?


"just out of curiosity where would you aim to kill a *deer *or a coyote with a .22 long rifle "

Well that was quite a drastic attitude change.


----------



## bigalathenstn (Dec 13, 2004)

i dont want to get off on the wrong track here,im hunting coyotes on my own land.the one i shot was with hollow point bullets.? im asking is would it be bettet to use solid lead to penetrate deeper?"to kill faster" i hunt deer legaly and have est ive been hunting my dad taught me that,what i meant in the first was if he killed a deer with a 22 where did he shoot it,bc thats where im gonna aim on a coyote,bc if he killed a deer by shooting it where ever he shot it then thats the spot,i know now the head is the only safe place to shoot a coyote,but y did mine not die on the spot? again sorry if i got anybody mad or anything,but im just asking a question i have part of the answers i need b4 i go coyote hunting again,TY 4 the help


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Sure does sound like a fishy story, but from your coyote experience it sounds like you didn't hit it, or mabye skimmed its back on one. If a hollow point wont do it i assure you a round nose will not. This is a testament to why most people should use a centerfire for coyote.


----------



## bigalathenstn (Dec 13, 2004)

? part is fishy? and ill try to explain it


----------



## bigalathenstn (Dec 13, 2004)

i hit it bc there was blood on the ground where it was rolling around and no hair,so i dont think i just nicked it,but it went into some THICK cover that was about 10yds from where i shot it and the only way you can get in there is on ur hands and knees


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

If you hit it five times in the head and neck with a velocitor it would have gone down. That is if you HIT it. It is my speculation that you shot high on the animal and hit it once across the back, and the subsequent shots missed. Remember that if it was sighted in for 50 yards, it will shoot high at 40.


----------



## bigalathenstn (Dec 13, 2004)

I C but when i sot it at 50 i was aiming about 1/2 to 1 inch high,that is at the shooting range on the coyote i just aimed dead on so i might have just hit it once it was walking away from me and i aimed right between the ears so i prob got one there or lower


----------



## bigalathenstn (Dec 13, 2004)

+ it wasnt a very big specamin only 20 lbs prob and was skinny..ive seen foxes the same size as this coyote except the coyote stood taller


----------



## bigalathenstn (Dec 13, 2004)

so the coyote may have been rolling around and staggering bc of shock?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Another note, use the edit button, dont make multiple consecutive posts. I honestly think you hit it about once. The velocitor is a powerful round, you probably hit it in the back like i said, it fell from the impact, wiggled a bit in shock, and bolted into the cover.


----------



## bigalathenstn (Dec 13, 2004)

ok ill prob have to go re sight this thing again that is if i dont trade it in on a 17wmr the guy at the gun shop said itd b way better for coyotes,the reason im not using centerfire for them is bc during deer season you cant use centerfire for coyotes i dont know y but thats how it is here + i dont c y they wont let you hunt coyotes at night it shouldnt b any different than **** hunting


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I wouldn't do that if I was you. The velocitor and the 17 hmr are both iffy on coyote. I would just practice a lot more with that .22. Practice standing shots, bench shots, kneeling shots, every kind until you are a pro with that gun. Then try to take it out coyote hunting. You will not find a magic gun. If you use a .50 cal but just nick its back you are still not going to kill it.


----------



## bigalathenstn (Dec 13, 2004)

so you would recomend just keeping the 22,id come out about $100 cheaper that way,bc i know a 22 has to kill a coyote just if i hit it right,right?TY militant_tiger you've been a lot of help


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Many coyote have been taken with the velocitor since it was introduced, one just has to be proficient with their gun to be able to take one. Do not take a shot at a coyote until you know you can make a shot on a coyote.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bigal

Welcome to the roast. I grew up on the Spirit Lake Nation reservation. They shoot whatever they want, whenever they want. I have seen a few deer shot with a 22lr. I remember one fellow, back in about 1965, who shot 160 deer between Thanksgiving and Christmas. Of course he also used a spot light. I think he was arrested selling them. He lived about two miles from my parents and laughed about it because the judge took away his rifle. He only had another 20 rifles at home. I think I can get away with saying that because by now everyone knows I would not condone that, and I shoot deer with a 300 Win Mag. Many years ago I shot a couple deer with a 22 Hornet because it was all I had. I then jumped to a 22-250 for a while, a 243 for a couple years, then a 270 for a couple years and now prefer a 300 mag. I now am one that believes shoot the biggest you are comfortable with. You can go to small, but you can't go to big. Howitzer maybe!

I guessed at the very first you were not planning on shooting deer with a 22lr, but were just curious. Coyotes are tough animals. I once shot one with a full metal jacket 243 (yes full metal are legal in ND for taking fur) and it ran ¼ mile, swam the river, ran another ¼ mile, and hid in a brush patch. I tracked him and shot him 15 minutes later, but I don't like wounding animals so never used it again. I would rather blow the fur than have the animal suffer. I think the hollow point would be better than solids, but I think a 22 mag would be better than the 17HMR for coyote. That is if your limited to rimfire during deer season. I would recommend trying the 50 gr CCI in 22 mag. I have killed coyote with 22 handguns at 20 yards in traps, I'm surprised he escaped.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I had a old poacher tell me that he sneaked on a bunch of yarded deer in a blizzard and shot seven before they spooked. he said that he shot all behind the ear and did not doubt him because I had seen him shoot. before any of you get too excited this happened over sixty years ago. There have been a lot of deer shot with a 22 but in the hands of some incredible shooters. I have shot many coyotes in traps and always used a 22 and never had any problems. But we should be thankful that it is illegal to use it for big game,


----------



## bigalathenstn (Dec 13, 2004)

here in tennessee in the middle part of tn unit L you can take 2 or 3 deer per day during rifle season and thats prob like a month so thats 90 deer legaly that part of the state is over run with deer although only allowed 3 buck per year except on draw hunts,now for conversations sake i know someone not friends with now but in the past that killed like 75 a year at night from a boat with a spotlight while they were fishing bc you're allowed to use a spotlight to navigate they used a m-1 carbine 30cal.he told me that even if he got caught hes killed more deer in one year than most people will in a lifetime...now i think they should crack down on poacher bc thats y there isnt many deer on my land people ride the roads at night and shoot them we were hunting last week during muzzle loader and as we were leaving we saw some flashlights on our property we went towards them and the ran,our land is posted to hell and back and it still doesnt stop people.and the smallest thing that i have ever shot a deer with was a .380acp @ 25yds and he died no prob didnt run but maybe 50yds if that and that was during rifle season 2 years ago,but now my choice on a handgun is the .45 auto although i havent shot a deer with it yet and here just last month i aquiried a .44 mag with a 8inch barrel itd prob be good too


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*Bigalathenstn,

I shoot 40grain solids in my 22LR for head shooting fox and coyotes under 50 yards in both rifle and revolver. They all drop like a stone. If you are unsure of a shot, don't shoot!

The 380ACP and 45ACP are illegal in North Dakota for hunting big game!* Stick to your 30-06 Springfield for your rifle and 44 Mag in your pistol and you will bring down deer with either, plus they are legal. Make sure your not shooting full metal jacketed bullets at deer in any legal cartridge, because FMJ's are illegal for big game hunting in North Dakota
http://www.state.nd.us/gnf/licenses/deerguide.html
Deer Gun Season - Centerfire rifles of .22 to .49 caliber and muzzleloading rifles of .45 caliber or larger are legal for deer. Centerfire rifles of .50 caliber or larger using smokeless powder are prohibited. Rifles must have a minimum barrel length of 16 inches. Rifled slugs of 20 gauge or larger are legal for shotguns. Minimum barrel length of shotguns is 18 inches. Handgun (pistol or revolver or single shot) cartridge cases under .40 caliber must be at least 1.285 inches in length and bullets must be at least .257 inches in diameter. *Handgun cartridge cases of .40 caliber or larger must be at least .992 inches in length.* Muzzleloading handguns must be .50 caliber or larger. In addition, any centerfire handgun designed to fire a legal rifle cartridge shall be legal, except .38 S&W Special and 9mm Luger. All legal bow equipment as listed earlier in the deer bow season section shall be legal during the deer gun season. Fully automatic weapons, *full metal jacketed bullets*, or altered projectiles *are prohibited.*
I just read in the 2004 Tennessee hunting & trapping guide that the 380ACP & 45ACP are legal, since it states for legal center fire handguns .24 caliber (6mm) or larger having a barrel length of four inches or more, in all counties except where regulated by legislative acts. *Scary!*
http://www.state.tn.us/twra/huntmain.html


----------



## bigalathenstn (Dec 13, 2004)

yea you can hunt with just about anything here in the state of tn as long as the caliber is .24 and larger and .32 blackpowder and larger .22s are legal for all small game except migratory birds.we have tons of deer here in the state. i live in the city and there are coyote and deer less than 1/4 mi from me,i can hear them howling late at night they also come down off of the rail road tracks and get in the garbage and kill the neighborhood cats,but all elderly people live near me they dont even know coyote exist here,i sit outside about 12 or 1 am and listed to them quite often


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

That is your state law? Hunt with anything in the city? I think you need to do a little reading on your states DNR page.


----------



## bigalathenstn (Dec 13, 2004)

i didnt say that you cant hunt in the city im sayin i have deer and coyotes about 1/4 mi from me what im sayin is here in tn you can use any center fire .24 and above but you cant use buck shot on deer.hell no its illegal to hunt within the city limits,although i do almost on a daily basis there is about 150 acres of land within walking distance from me weve been hunting it for as long as i can rember for rabbits and squirrels well its right on the city limits and county so the back side where we hunt is actually in the county i talked to the game warden on day up there he said that there was all kinds of deer up there which i know about a saw a huge 10pt right after thanks giving,the rail road tracks go right through the property thats what most people around here do is walk the tracks for rabbits,i used to have traps everywhere up there but people stole them,its a good spot to hunt though but its so thick a man would have to have dogs to really get some rabbits


----------



## bigalathenstn (Dec 13, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> That is your state law? Hunt with anything in the city? I think you need to do a little reading on your states DNR pageI think you need to read more closely and think a bit more b4 you write,i know the hunter hand book by heart
> quote]


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Well, its easy to see why he may have trouble understanding what you type. You don't type in sentences, you don't use capital letters to start sentences, you don't use punctuation, and it is just plain hard to read some of the stuff you type. Words that don't belong are put into your sentences and word order is often mixed up. You type sentences that go on and on, often including things that are not related. Not trying to offend you, it just annoys me how some people type like that. Maybe you could work on that a little.


----------



## bigalathenstn (Dec 13, 2004)

i would if you people were worth the time of day but i could care less,and also yankees arent respected in the south,i know a southern ******* isnt respected in the north either,but o well


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I said I wasn't trying to offend you. Look at the way almost everybody else types on this forum. They are using correct grammar. If you don't think we are worth the time of day, why did you join the site? I love it. :eyeroll:


----------



## bigalathenstn (Dec 13, 2004)

im not talking about you MLDS, ur ok,im talking about M_T,i just type like im sending an IM


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Well I'm sorry if I have upset your .22 deer shooting society, if you don't want to spend time with us "yanks" who keep telling you things like follow the law, and quit touching your sister like that perhaps you shouldn't be on this site at all.


----------



## bigalathenstn (Dec 13, 2004)

LMFAO you silly little bitty BOY yea thats what you r,no offense to ne1 else but MT is a DAMN YANKEE ***** *** BABY ne way im a only child


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

"Im an only child"

--That explains alot. i wouldnt be supprised one bit if your a 9 year old from New England Pretending to be a southerner ( something your not doing to well at...where that hospitality?). Go home, boy.

i dont understand. Why cant us "YANKS" be ********? i ware Plaid flannel shirts, drive a beat up old junker, say "YUP" and "SHO-NUF'", and ask for shotgun shells for Christmas, and i cant spell. Doesntthat make me a stereotypical "*******"?

P.S: will a mod please ban this rabble rouser? or at least delete that last offencive post? this is not the "name calling" forum.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Lets all back up a little on this one. Old bigal took a few smacks right in a row. Complaints about his typing (not bad) escalated to reprimanding him for hunting in the city limits, which he didn't. Escalated further with the insinuation that he was incestuous with his sister. Now that is getting bad. I agree bigal lost his cool, but no one should have to endure insults like he was subjected to. Not cool. I'm sure the only child comment meant he wasn't touching his sister, he didn't have one. I'm kind of feeling bad for everyone on this one.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> Lets all back up a little on this one. Old bigal took a few smacks right in a row. Complaints about his typing (not bad) escalated to reprimanding him for hunting in the city limits, which he didn't. Escalated further with the insinuation that he was incestuous with his sister. Now that is getting bad. I agree bigal lost his cool, but no one should have to endure insults like he was subjected to. Not cool. I'm sure the only child comment meant he wasn't touching his sister, he didn't have one. I'm kind of feeling bad for everyone on this one.


"hell no its illegal to hunt within the city limits,although i do almost on a daily basis"

If you are going to defend the guy at least read all of his posts first. If you expect me to stay reasonable with someone unreasonable you are mistaken. If he wants to name call I've got a few names to throw around.


----------



## bigalathenstn (Dec 13, 2004)

LMAO Im 24 from Athens,Tennessee born and raised


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Thats jim-dandy.

Next time act like it. Your arguing with MT over jack squat. Realize its not worth EITER of your time, AND COOL IT! Dont make me come after you bolth with the Whoopin' Board!


----------

